# Heavy Duty Recoil Spring for SIg Sauer C3



## mjeter (Sep 30, 2011)

I am getting a Sig C3 for Christmas and I am looking at buying a Wolff Recoil Spring - 24# to replace the factory spring in my C3. They cost about $7.50 at Midway USA. I upgraded the recoil spring weight on a couple of autos before (a Ruger LCP and a CZ RAMI) and it helped with recoil and wear and tear on the pistols. Has anyone tried this on the C3? Appreciate any help.


----------



## tom1911sigfreak (Dec 10, 2011)

You might want to try to shoot it first my 2 c-3's work good right out of the box. The recoil is not bad at all! congrads on the new gun your gonna like it!


----------



## mjeter (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks, Its good to hear the recoil isn't bad, I'll give it a try at the range before I make any changes.


----------

